# What Do The Mavs Say



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

because VIRAL VIDEOS






At this point, there almost needs to be a separate thread just for Mavericks promotional oddities.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: This is awesome.


----------

